# Career break but not going back!



## kittyjo (15 Feb 2007)

I resigned from my job in january due to a poor work relationship but was persuaded by my boss to take a career break instead ( I think she was trying to appease me so that I wouldn't sue for constructive dismissal!) Anyway I took it but am now I am wondering if I can claim my social welfare stamps. I read in a couple of threads here that i may not be 'available for work' which I most defintely am!


----------



## ClubMan (15 Feb 2007)

Are you genuinely seeking work? If not then you don't qualify for _Jobseekers Benefit/Allowance_. Are you still in a contractual relationship with your employer? If so then I'm not sure if you qualify. Perhaps best to just contact your local _SW _office and ask.


----------



## Welfarite (15 Feb 2007)

It depends on what you agreed to in your "career break". If, like the public service career breaks , you agreed that you would not take up employment in Ireland, then it obviously precludes you from claiming jobseeker's benefits/allowances.


----------



## kittyjo (15 Feb 2007)

I'm genuinely seeking work but I don't know what the conditions of the career break are as I was given no info. I was working with the VEC but they informed me that I could work in other sections of their department if I wanted to.


----------



## ClubMan (15 Feb 2007)

You probably need to clarify the terms & conditions of your career break so. What are the benefits to you of remaining on this break?


----------



## tomred1 (15 Feb 2007)

you are not allowed claim jobseekers if you are on a career break


----------



## poohbear (19 Feb 2007)

Hi, a career brake normally means that you cannot work during the 9-5 hours that you would normally do as an employee. I have a friend who was in the civil service but a had a few young children. Childcare was too costly and so she took a career break. She worked at the weekend and evenings after 5pm, paid tax and there was no problem. She has since come back and nothing has ever been said. The Tax office were happy as long as here working didn't interfer with her "standard" working hours and she was paying tax.


----------



## wolfspeed (21 Feb 2007)

If on a career break from the public service, it is part of the T&Cs that you don't work - however this is not monitored at all. I know many people who have left on a career break and took up work. Not sure that you can claim unemployment benefit though. 

Also if you are not going back, there doesn't seem to be much point to being on a career break.


----------



## aircobra19 (21 Feb 2007)

Whats the point of a career break that you can't work on. Doesn't make any sense. Thats unpaid leave not a career break.


----------



## terrysgirl33 (21 Feb 2007)

Have you checked out the details of the career break as offered by your organisation?  I've just checked my own employers details (I'm not going to say who they are), but among the reasons for taking a career break is working in an area that will enhance your job skills and as such improves your usefullness to your main employer (IYKWIM), so working is definitely allowed on a career break here.


----------



## Thedoc (21 Feb 2007)

Terrysgirl,
I'm currently on a career break myself from the public service and i'm working abraod right now.  It's my understanding that an individual cannot take up another employment in Ireland while they are on a career break. This does not prevent you from working abroad. People have different reasons for taking a break, for example to start/raise a family, travelling, to go back to college etc. Some will take the career break option to keep their job "open" so if their plans don't work out, they still have a job to come back to.
I must admit that I don't know of anyone who has come back to work after they've taken a career break. I can only speak for myself and say, the longer you are away the more difficult it is to come back. 

Best of luck for the future


----------



## terrysgirl33 (21 Feb 2007)

Thedoc, I'm not planning on taking a career break anytime soon!  But I do know two people who came back, so it does happen (though I also know people who didn't come back).


----------



## wolfspeed (21 Feb 2007)

Aircobra19,

The point to a public service career break is that you can leave for up to five years and still have your job there if you want to come back. 

You can pursue certain careers - like becoming a solicitor/barrister, but you can't leave to take up a 'regular' job. I take your point about unpaid leave, but a career break is much longer that that. Can't think of many employers who would let you take unpaid leave for 5 years and still come back.


----------



## buckrodgers (23 Feb 2007)

You can take up self employment while on a career break where I work.


----------



## Thedoc (24 Feb 2007)

Terrysgirl,
yeah, point taken about some people coming back.

Buckrodgers, you're lucky where you're working that you can take a career break and work! (in the same country?)


----------



## Guest127 (24 Feb 2007)

I'm retired now  but in my last employment it was possible to take a career break and work somewhere else. one of the drivers lost his licence and took a career break to find other work. turns out he was happier in new job and didn't return  but the choice was his.


----------

